# WTB Long wear green BRP tires



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I am looking for new long wear greens. Fronts and rears.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

did you try BRP? www.brpracing.com - I think they are - front part #385B, and rear #395


----------



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am looking for new or used longwear green brp


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope don't have them. Jerry I dought anyone will have them we only used at Da Track way back like 6 years ago. You bought the most. But good luck with the search


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Jeez Bud, with that much demand, maybe you should do a short production run of them? I'll take a pair. I use them in the summer on my asphalt driveway. I've still got half a bottle of Trinity Red Dot left from "Da Track" days, too.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Here's a pair on e-bay, but you'll have to buy the lot. http://cgi.ebay.com/BRP-MOTORS-AND-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0e8a4420


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

wazzer said:


> Here's a pair on e-bay, but you'll have to buy the lot. http://cgi.ebay.com/BRP-MOTORS-AND-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0e8a4420


I'm going to bid on it just for the motors


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few sets... used/close to new! Might even have a bit more than I can remember?? 
I will be trackside tonight and check my tire box. Send me your addy. and you can have them all.

I will never use them.

That auction is Bill's(Billy00gunz's) he races with us here in CT. PM him, I'm sure he will work something out with ya!! His brother might have a small aresonal of greens too?(Spikemaster22)

Bud, how many motors ya need.... got a 1/2 doz. been sitting here for a while!!


I will make YOU a hell-of-a-DEAL!!! LOL!!!


----------

